# Frenulectomy Of Penis With Frenoplasty



## MsMaddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Can Anyone Know Cpt Code For Frenulectomy Of Penis, The Doctor Did A Slit At The Ventral Of The Penis With Frenoplasty. I Think The Cpt Code Should 54164 Frenulotomy Not Frenulectomy. And What Is The Cpt For Frenoplasty. 

Thank You All In Advance

Msmaddy


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello,
slit at the ventral of penis - 54164 -frenulotomy - is the right choice.


----------

